# I goofed on Logmein!



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I downloaded Logmein this a.m. and I didn't realize it was supposed to be d/l'ed on the Mac you want to log into - not on the iPad. I have it on the iPad. I'm sure there's a fix for this blunder!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

you need it on both.  It is the software on each that allows you to communicate securely.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have to buy it twice


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I use LogMeIn free on the mac and you have to buy the app for the ipad. Its on sale for 19.99 now. Its so worth it if youre like me and rarely use the mac anymore. My macbook is a server for my ipad now


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Ginny, register an account on your Mac (it's free) and use your same log in info for the app. You don't have to purchase it again but you need logmein on both for it to work.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ok, I figured it out while on hold for support. I had my iPad here, used my iMac to go to Logmein, downloaded free, signed up for an account, and voila! I was able to use my iPad to connect.

Is this cool or what! I can now carry my 27" iMac with me! ha ha ha! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

It scares me every time I read about Logmein because I'm afraid I'll have to spend $20!  I'm trying hard not to find out anything about it, but is this sorta like pc anywhere?  Oh dear, I'm in trouble.  

If I wanted to use this at work, I'd have to download it to my home computer and my work computer.  Then could I see access both computers from either place?  Does that mean that if someone got on my work computer they could access my home computer?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

No. You have to enter passwords. I have only logged in once (last night during testing) and BINGO - there was my iMac screen on my iPad! I think I'm going to love it. Why? I don't know - I don't care - it's tech stuff and I love that stuff. 

I don't buy a lot of stuff but when Logmein dropped to $19.99, I grabbed it. I want Monopoly too. I wanted Scrabble, but didn't want to spend $9.99. I may have to get both Scrabble and Monopoly. 

I ought to just forget all that stuff and try to read the books I have on my iPad and my Kindle! ha ha ha!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> I think I'm going to love it. Why? I don't know - I don't care - it's tech stuff and I love that stuff.


LOL, that is so me!!! Do I need it? Probably not. It's just that I can do it and that is so cool!!!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Kindle Gracie said:


> LOL, that is so me!!! Do I need it? Probably not. It's just that I can do it and that is so cool!!!


I sell wonderful home products at home parties and online, and it will come in handy at parties if I need to check something - a flyer I did or a recipe I have - that's on my iMac. I use my iPad to connect to home base, but have not been able to connect to my Mac until now.

Like you said -- it's cool just to know we can do it!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ginny, do  you mind my asking what wonderful products you sell online?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Ginny, do you mind my asking what wonderful products you sell online?


http://www.celebratinghome.com/parties/ginnybender143662/PWPHome.aspx

Here's a link.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just checked and the price is back to $30 for the app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know about this app!  Every now and then there's something I can't see/do on my iPad and I'm not home near the PC....this will let me look it up on the PC.

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for letting me know about this app! Every now and then there's something I can't see/do on my iPad and I'm not home near the PC....this will let me look it up on the PC.
> 
> Betsy


Did you get it at the sale price of $19.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, yes!  No way I could justify it otherwise.  Even that was the most I've paid for an app.....

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, yes! No way I could justify it otherwise. Even that was the most I've paid for an app.....
> 
> Betsy


Ya! You and me both! Prior to $19.99 I think I paid $9.99 for Pages.


----------

